# Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln



## HaKKeossi (30. März 2010)

Hallo 

#h

Ich hätte mal einige Fragen zum Aal-Angeln

|bla:

Ich habe zurzeit den Jugenfischereischein und darf deswegen ja nur mit "Friedfisch-Methoden" angeln

|rolleyes

Aber da ich gern auf Aal angel  hätte ich gern ein paar Tipps

|laola:

1. Posenmontage

2. Köderwahl

3. Schnurstärke (Hauptschnur & Vorfach)

4. Haken

5. Zubehör

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

:z​


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



HaKKeossi schrieb:


> 1. Posenmontage
> 
> 2. Köderwahl
> 
> ...




Zu 1: sag ick nüscht zu
Zu 2: sag ick nüscht zu
Zu 3: sag ick nüscht zu
Zu 4: sag ick nüscht zu
Zu 5: Fischereischein mit dem man berechtigt ist Raubfische    zu fangen #6


----------



## Angler-Flo (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



HaKKeossi schrieb:


> 1. Posenmontage
> 
> 2. Köderwahl
> 
> ...



1. Ja, Posenmontage nehm ich auch, um am Nah am Ufer vor dem Schilf zu fischen, auf Aal. 
2. Köder - Tau- oder Mistwürmer (in der Mitte halbiert ... "duftet besser" 
3. Habe eine 28er Mono als Hauptschnur, und meine Vorfächer liegen so bei 22er ... auch wenn mich dafür vllt. einige steinigen hier  
4. Haken, natürlich Wurmhäken, größe kommt auf das Beisverhalten an. Zwischen 4 und 8. 
5. Was mann sonst zum Angeln halt auch braucht ... für Aal ist ein Eimer mit Deckel erforderlich - am Besten ein kleines verschileßbares Loch im Deckel, dass wenn man mehrere gefangen hat es nicht so schwierig ist einen in den Eimer zu tun, ohne dass die anderen wieder raushüpfen. 
Und evtl. eine Stirnlampe für nachts ... 

Hoffe konnte Dir helfen. Viel Spaß dann beim Aalangeln. Petri Heil.


----------



## HaKKeossi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Zu 1: sag ick nüscht zu
> Zu 2: sag ick nüscht zu
> Zu 3: sag ick nüscht zu
> Zu 4: sag ick nüscht zu
> Zu 5: Fischereischein mit dem man berechtigt ist Raubfische    zu fangen #6



Hätteste dir sparen können ...

#d


----------



## HaKKeossi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> 1. Ja, Posenmontage nehm ich auch, um am Nah am Ufer vor dem Schilf zu fischen, auf Aal.
> 2. Köder - Tau- oder Mistwürmer (in der Mitte halbiert ... "duftet besser"
> 3. Habe eine 28er Mono als Hauptschnur, und meine Vorfächer liegen so bei 22er ... auch wenn mich dafür vllt. einige steinigen hier
> 4. Haken, natürlich Wurmhäken, größe kommt auf das Beisverhalten an. Zwischen 4 und 8.
> ...



Ich dank dir recht herzlich #6

Werde nachher gleich losstarten #h


----------



## firemirl (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Zu 1: sag ick nüscht zu
> Zu 2: sag ick nüscht zu
> Zu 3: sag ick nüscht zu
> Zu 4: sag ick nüscht zu
> Zu 5: Fischereischein mit dem man berechtigt ist Raubfische    zu fangen #6



@ Grünschnabel
Muss ich bestätigen.
Du willst doch sicherlich bald auf den ''großen'' Schein umsteigen. Ich meine mit 17?
Den kann Dir ein mißgünstiger aber sehr schnell versauen.
Also warum das Risiko eingehen ;+;+;+ 
Und dann noch hier öffentlich die Absicht zu äußern. |znaika:
Am besten überlegst Du nochmal scharf nach und holst Dir Deine Infos über die Suchfunktion.

*Vieleicht macht ein Mod das hier ganz schnell wieder zu..........*


----------



## HaKKeossi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



firemirl schrieb:


> @ Grünschnabel
> Muss ich bestätigen.
> Du willst doch sicherlich bald auf den ''großen'' Schein umsteigen. Ich meine mit 17?
> Den kann Dir ein mißgünstiger aber sehr schnell versauen.
> ...



Ich hab ja nicht umsonst angegeben, dass ich nur den Jugendfischereischein habe und daher nur Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln haben will, die mit dem Jugendfischereischein berechtigt sind 

Natürlich werde ich auf den Fischereischein umsteigen, aber ich habe derzeit noch andere Dinge wie z.b.: Führerschein & Abschlussprüfung zu erledigen #6

Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht warum "*ToxicToolz*" so einen abwertenden Beitrag postet ...

|rolleyes

Ich kann nur nochmal ein dickes THX @ *"Angeler-Flo*" aussprechen 

Ich bitte um mehr solcher *sinnvollen* Post's #6


----------



## firemirl (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



HaKKeossi schrieb:


> Ich dank dir recht herzlich #6
> 
> Werde nachher gleich losstarten #h



*Deshalb !!!* 

Also erzähl bitte nicht solche Märchen.
Auch wir haben sicherlich mal etwas getan, was nicht so ganz gesetzeskonform war.
Nur waren wir so schlau, dass nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum zu posten.
Und das, wo Du so freigiebig mit Deinen persönlichen Daten bist, dass ich nach 2 Minuten über Dein Geburtsdatum, Anschrift sowie Deine EMailadressen verfüge.

*Also, denk nochmal drüber nach !!!*
Ich überlege nämlich gerade das Achtung-Schild zu betätigen.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

1: Posenmontage nehme ich auch,und immer eine noch auf grund
2: Als Köder: Tauwürm, Kleine Köfis, Maden.
3: Die Schnurstärke liegt bei mir zwischen 25-30 damit du auch ein bisschen druck ausüben kannst wenn der Aal sich mal festsetzen sollte.
4: Meine Haken liegen auch zwischen 4-8 (Aalhaken).
5: Eine Kopflampe, Knicklichter,Eimer(ganz Wichtig),Handtuch,und ne Aterienklammer.


----------



## HaKKeossi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



firemirl schrieb:


> *Deshalb !!!*
> 
> Also erzähl bitte nicht solche Märchen.
> Auch wir haben sicherlich mal etwas getan, was nicht so ganz gesetzeskonform war.
> ...



Was ist denn daran schlimm, wenn ich mit Pose & Tauwurm auf Aal angel? |bigeyes


----------



## HaKKeossi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> 1: Posenmontage nehme ich auch,und immer eine noch auf grund
> 2: Als Köder: Tauwürm, Kleine Köfis, Maden.
> 3: Die Schnurstärke liegt bei mir zwischen 25-30 damit du auch ein bisschen druck ausüben kannst wenn der Aal sich mal festsetzen sollte.
> 4: Meine Haken liegen auch zwischen 4-8 (Aalhaken).
> 5: Eine Kopflampe, Knicklichter,Eimer(ganz Wichtig),Handtuch,und ne Aterienklammer.



Hehey :g 

Auch an dich ein *dickes* DANKESCHÖN


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



HaKKeossi schrieb:


> Hehey :g
> 
> Auch ein dich ein *dickes* DANKESCHÖN


Kein Problem dafür gibt es das Ab:m


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



HaKKeossi schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran schlimm, wenn ich mit Pose & Tauwurm auf Aal angel? |bigeyes



Das Du mit VORSATZ auf Aal Fischen willst ohne den dafür richtigen Schein zu besitzen, das ist das schlimme daran.



HaKKeossi schrieb:


> Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht warum "*ToxicToolz*" so einen abwertenden Beitrag postet ...



Und mein Posting war nicht abwertend, dat war nur ne Antwort auf Deine Frage.


----------



## HaKKeossi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

So, gut danke dann ist ja alles geklärt #6

Aber kann mir noch jemand sagen warum sich "*firemirl*" hier so aufregt und was hat das bitte mit Geschichtenerzählerei zu tun, wenn ich sage ich gehe nachher angeln? |bigeyes


----------



## firemirl (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



HaKKeossi schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran schlimm, wenn ich mit Pose & Tauwurm auf Aal angel? |bigeyes



Ich glaube mit Deinen gerade 17 Lenzen bist Du Dir nicht bewußt was Du schreibst.

Als Gedankenstütze:
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sachsen-anhalt.de%2FLPSA%2Findex.php%3Fid%3D13795&ei=a9exS4m3MtH6_AaZ_LWEBA&usg=AFQjCNEikfZm_yDwY4vN9QiNuTJAVyq1ZQ


*Du hast keine Berechtigung auf Raubfisch zu angeln !!!*


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Das Du mit VORSATZ auf Aal Fischen willst ohne den dafür richtigen Schein zu besitzen, das ist das schlimme daran.
> 
> 
> 
> Und mein Posting war nicht abwertend, dat war nur ne Antwort auf Deine Frage.


Leider haben wir einen im verein der schon 22 ist und immer noch mit dem Jugendfischereischein Angelt.#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Koalano1 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Zu 1: sag ick nüscht zu
> Zu 2: sag ick nüscht zu
> Zu 3: sag ick nüscht zu
> Zu 4: sag ick nüscht zu
> Zu 5: Fischereischein mit dem man berechtigt ist Raubfische zu fangen #6


 

Genau so sieht es aus und nicht anders!!!!!!!


----------



## HaKKeossi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Das Du mit VORSATZ auf Aal Fischen willst ohne den dafür richtigen Schein zu besitzen, das ist das schlimme daran.
> 
> 
> 
> Und mein Posting war nicht abwertend, dat war nur ne Antwort auf Deine Frage.



Es kann doch auch FAST jeder beliege andere Raubfisch auf'n Tauwurm beißen |bigeyes

Es gibt doch, wie uns allen bekannt ist, massig Fische die auf Wurm abfahren #6


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



HaKKeossi schrieb:


> Es kann doch auch FAST jeder beliege andere Raubfisch auf'n Tauwurm beißen |bigeyes
> 
> Es gibt doch, wie uns allen bekannt ist, massig Fische die auf Wurm abfahren #6


Ja aber Fakt ist das du es nunmal nicht Darfst!


----------



## HaKKeossi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Ja aber Fakt ist das du es nunmal nicht Darfst!



WAS |bigeyes 

Wann wurde denn festgelegt, dass man mit dem Jugenfischereischein nicht mehr mit'n Tauwurm angeln? |bigeyes


----------



## Borg (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



firemirl schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit Deinen gerade 17 Lenzen bist Du Dir nicht bewußt was Du schreibst.
> 
> Als Gedankenstütze:
> http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc..._LWEBA&usg=AFQjCNEikfZm_yDwY4vN9QiNuTJAVyq1ZQ
> ...



Na, lass ihn doch seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen . Hier funktioniert vermutlich nur die "Lernen durch Schmerz"-Methode. Freuen wir uns stattdessen doch lieber auf den kommenden Thread "Ohne Erlaubnis beim Aalangeln erwischt! Was nun?" |supergri|supergri|supergri....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## HerrHamster (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Also verstehe ich das richtig, das man in Sachsen Anhalt mit unter 18 nicht auf Aal angeln darf und das auch nicht Begleitung von einem Bundesfischereischeininhaber?


----------



## chivas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

solange man nur den jugendfischereischein hat, darf man eben nur  friedfische fangen. mit oder ohne begleitung. mit oder ohne tauwurm...




Borg schrieb:


> Freuen wir uns stattdessen doch lieber auf den kommenden Thread "Ohne Erlaubnis beim Aalangeln erwischt! Was nun?" |supergri|supergri|supergri....



#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



Borg schrieb:


> Hier funktioniert vermutlich nur die "Lernen durch Schmerz"-Methode.




Seh ich auch so.

Und TE , man kann sich das auch alles so drehen wie man es gern hätte. Aber Fakt ist eins: Legal ist es nicht was Du dort treiben willst. Dein einziges Glück was Du hast, ist das Tauwurm als gängiger Friedfischköder gilt.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



HaKKeossi schrieb:


> WAS |bigeyes
> 
> Wann wurde denn festgelegt, dass man mit dem Jugenfischereischein nicht mehr mit'n Tauwurm angeln? |bigeyes


Klar darfst du mit Tauwurm Angeln nur du darfst nicht gezielt auf Aal gehen.


----------



## chivas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



> (2) Der Jugendfischereischein und der Sonderfischereischein berechtigen nur zum Friedfischfang, der Sonderfischereischein nur in  Begleitung einer volljährigen Person, die einen Fischereischein im Sinne von § 28  besitzt.



das gesetz ist doch da nun wirklich recht eindeutig...


----------



## chivas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

wenn ich "zufällig" nen aal an der angel habe und den dann abschlage - dann habe ich den wohl zweifelsfrei gefangen - und damit NICHT im erlaubten rahmen gehandelt. wenn ich den aber wieder frei lasse, kann man sich wohl streiten, ob der "gefangen" wurde oder nicht, allerdings wird sich diese frage dann wohl erübrigen.


----------



## René F (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

In meinen Gewässerrichtlinien wird der Aal nicht zu den Raubfischen gerechnet...


----------



## HerrHamster (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



chivas schrieb:


> das gesetz ist doch da nun wirklich recht eindeutig...




Also meiner Meinung ist der Aal Raub,- bzw. Friedfisch gleichzeitig.

Der Spitzkopfaal ist doch eher ein Friedfisch, da er sich hauptsächlich  von Würmern etc. ernährt.

Der Breitkopfall ist doch eher ein Raubfisch, da er sich hauptsächlich  von toten Fischen ernährt.

Also würde ich doch sagen wenn er auf Spitzkopfaal angelt, angelt er auf  Friedfisch.

Gibt es eine gesetzliche Definition für Raubfisch (Arten Benennung?)


----------



## firemirl (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Na, also diese Frage ist doch wohl leicht zu beantworten:

Der Raubfisch ist ein Fisch, die sich hauptsächlich von Lebewesen wie anderer Fisch und Fischbrut ernähren. Aber auch andere Tiere wie Entenküken werden z.B. von einem Hecht verspeist. Zu den Raubfischen zählen Hecht, Aal, Barsch, Zander, Wels, Huchen uvw.

Wie allerdings die rechtslage ist wenn man ''aus versehen'' einen Aal an der Leine hat...............................;+

Ich denke, es kommt hier auf das Wohlwollen des kontrollierenden an.
Es wird sicherlich schwer zu erklären sein, wenn man bei der Kontrolle 2 Aale im Eimer hat.

Wenn ich Aufseher wäre, würde der Betreffende eine Anzeige bekommen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Wie Kaulbarschspez. schon sagte, in BRB mit dem Friedfischschein dürfen "versehentlich" gefangene Raubfische behalten werden. 

Wie siehts nun aus in Sachsen Anhalt, dat wäre von Interesse.


----------



## chivas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Eine bloße Wiederholung Deiner persönlichen Meinung trägt nicht zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes bei.
> 
> Nochmal: In Brandenburg sind Raubfische, die an der Friedfischmontage und mit einer Friedfischgenehmigung erbeutet wurden, legale Fänge.
> 
> ...



ich wiederhole nur, wenns offensichtlich nötig ist - in diesem falle habe ich nichts wiederholt.

die zuständige fischereibehörde ist nicht gesetzgeber - deren auskunft ist so verbindlich wie die meines bäckers. ähnliche anfragen wurden auch schon andernorts gestartet, die "auskunft" belief sich dann ZURECHT in der bloßen wiederholung des gesetzeswortlautes. 

in brandenburg ist geregelt, dass der fischfang mit einer "friedfischangel" zulässig ist - das schließt nicht aus, dass man damit auch andere fische fangen darf.
in sachsen-anhalt ist man lediglich berechtigt, friedfische zu fangen.

der unterschied im gesetzestext ist deutlich und eindeutig, da braucht man keinen anrufen...


----------



## AWebber (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



chivas schrieb:


> solange man nur den jugendfischereischein hat, darf man eben nur  friedfische fangen. mit oder ohne begleitung. mit oder ohne tauwurm...


Da bin ich ja mal froh, dass es so eine Einschränkung in Sachsen nicht gibt und mein Sohn genauso die Spinnangel schwingen darf wie ich.



AWebber


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

So, ich hab da mal angerufen. Zuständig dafür war nach mehrfachem Weiterverbinden dat Forstamt. Seltsam, ist aber so.

Herr Sangenenden vom Forstamt sagt: Es ist leider nicht möglich mit dieser Regelung das Fangen von Raubfischen zu vermeideb. Sei´s Barsch oder Aal oder was auch immer für Raubfische. Aber eins konnte er mit Gewissheit sagen: Wie in Brandenburg ist es nicht, Jugendfischereischeininhaben müssen den Fisch schonend abhaken und ins Gewässer zurück setzen.
(hört sich auch Krass an, ist aber so) Egal welche Überlebenschance der gefangen Raubfisch hat (z.b. bei zu tief geschlucktem Köder), er muss auch zurückgesetzt werden. (Schnur abtrennen)

Also nichts mit Eimer und Deckel und rein da die "versehtlich" gefangenen Aale. 

Wird der Jugendfischereischeininhaber in Sachsen Anhalt mit nem Raubfisch am Wasser (seis im Eimer, oder versteckt in der Manteltasche) erwischt, gibt es Ärger.

Wie gesagt dat is ne Amtliche Aussage von Herr´n Sangenenden (Forstamt SA)


----------



## firemirl (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> So, ich hab da mal angerufen. Zuständig dafür war nach mehrfachem Weiterverbinden dat Forstamt. Seltsam, ist aber so.
> 
> Herr Sangenenden vom Forstamt sagt: Es ist leider nicht möglich mit dieser Regelung das Fangen von Raubfischen zu vermeideb. Sei´s Barsch oder Aal oder was auch immer für Raubfische. Aber eins konnte er mit Gewissheit sagen: Wie in Brandenburg ist es nicht, Jugendfischereischeininhaben müssen den Fisch schonend abhaken und ins Gewässer zurück setzen.
> (hört sich auch Krass an, ist aber so) Egal welche Überlebenschance der gefangen Raubfisch hat (z.b. bei zu tief geschlucktem Köder), er muss auch zurückgesetzt werden. (Schnur abtrennen)
> ...



*
Danke schön !!!* #6


----------



## flasha (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Was ist den hier los?!Seid ihr die AB Polizei?


----------



## firemirl (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



flasha schrieb:


> Was ist den hier los?!Seid ihr die AB Polizei?



Haste was zu melden???
Sinnvoller Beitrag???
Nein???

Ok, danke für den Spam.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Man Man Man und dat alles wejen nen Aal.


----------



## chivas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nun der Gesetzgeber ist dafür noch weniger relevant - denn was der in Gesetze gießt, muß letztlich durch die Exekutive, sprich die Vollzugsbehörden interpretiert werden können. Und wenn es da hapert, ist die Justiz am Zug .



ach was... und die fischereibehörde gehört zu welchen von denen?
im übrigen spielen bei der "interpretation" sehr wohl die motive und der willen des gesetzgebers eine rolle. aber darum soll´s hier ja wohl nicht gehen.

ein eineindeutiger gesetzeswortlaut läßt aber in aller regel auch keinen platz für auslegungen - und in diesem falle ist das halt so.

eine "amtliche" aussage - egal mit welchem inhalt, hat im fall des falles trotzdem keinen wert!


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Lustig, ich hatte die obere Fischereibehörde anner Strippe.
> 
> Wie gesagt, die stehen auch auf dem Standpunkt, das versehentlich gefangene Raubfische zurückgesetzt werden müssten, Aale aber nicht |rolleyes. Naja.




Gut das die sich da im großen uns ganzen einig sind. Nur versteh ick die Ansage mit dem Aal dort nich so ganz. Ich pers. hatte Herr´n Sangenenden auch EXTRA wegen dem AAL noch richtig gelöchert. Er sagte da nüscht von Trennung Hecht, Zander oder Aal. Wäre ja och irgendwie Sinnlos, oder


EDIT: Da fällt mir noch ein das der nette Herr erwähnt hat, das man das Angelgerät auch dementsprechend (also friedfischmäßig) anpassen soll. Also sollte man sich besser nicht mit nem 2ér oder 4ér Aalhaken und Tauwurm druff kontrollieren lassen. Bitte merken Themenstarter ! ! !


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Jo wird er ja dann merken (wenn es soweit kommt). Aber da er ja mal nen Fischereischein besitzen will, kann man dem TE nur ans Herz legen, das gezielte Aalangeln mit dem Jugendschein sein zu lassen.


----------



## firemirl (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Dazu fehlt Ihm aber allem Anschein nach die Einsicht.

Alles was vom TE jetzt noch kam war ja ........nothing.

Ich pers. will ja keinem was böses aber manchmal sollte der gute, alte Funkerspruch beachtet werden.

Denken, drücken, sprechen..................


----------



## Somkejumper (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> So, ich hab da mal angerufen. Zuständig dafür war nach mehrfachem Weiterverbinden dat Forstamt. Seltsam, ist aber so.
> 
> Herr Sangenenden vom Forstamt sagt: Es ist leider nicht möglich mit dieser Regelung das Fangen von Raubfischen zu vermeideb. Sei´s Barsch oder Aal oder was auch immer für Raubfische. Aber eins konnte er mit Gewissheit sagen: Wie in Brandenburg ist es nicht, Jugendfischereischeininhaben müssen den Fisch schonend abhaken und ins Gewässer zurück setzen.
> (hört sich auch Krass an, ist aber so) Egal welche Überlebenschance der gefangen Raubfisch hat (z.b. bei zu tief geschlucktem Köder), er muss auch zurückgesetzt werden. (Schnur abtrennen)
> ...



Da versteh ich die Behörden nicht. Bei uns wurde riesig wert aus den Tierschutz gelegt. Ist das bei Euch nicht so?????

Soll das Tier lieber qualvoll verenden als schnell zu sterben????
Das sind Aussagen die einem Schweizer Anwalt gefallen würden. 
Ich für meinen Teil bin dafür, ein nicht lebensfähiges Tier zu verwerten als es sinnlos verenden zu lassen.


----------



## chivas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

die diskussionen gabs an andrer stelle schon... fisch in der schonzeit gefangen oder mindermassig etc.

die gesetzliche regelung ist dem wortlaut nach nahezu eindeutig. demgegenüber steht das tierschutzgesetz.

ich ganz persönlich würde auch lieber einen nicht überlebensfähigen fisch entnehmen... aber wer soll das entscheiden bzw. festlegen, ob der fisch überlebt hätte oder nicht.
ich hab auch schonmal einen untermaßigen zander mitgenommen, der zum einen sehr tief geschluckt hatte, so dass hakenlösen nicht möglich war und zum anderen den köfi gar nicht weiter hinunterbringen konnte, da sein magen schon "besetzt" war. ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass dieser nicht weit gekommen wäre und hätte im ernstfall dann eben auch den prozeß an der backe gehabt und geführt.

dass unsere gesetzgeber qualitativ eher murks abliefern, ist ja bekannt - in solchen fällen ist dann nur zu hoffen, dass man an einen einigermaßen vernünftigen kontrolleur / staatsanwalt / richter gerät.


----------



## Somkejumper (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Bei uns in Bayern heist es, sobald ein Fisch blutet, ist er nicht mehr Lebensfähig und muss verwertet werden.

Mit unserem Gesetzgeben kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. Da prallen zwei Gesetzte aufeinander und jedes sagt was anderes aus.
Da soll sich einer auskennen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Jo der nette Herr den ich dort am Rohr hatte, sagte selbst das es mit Tierschutz nichts mehr am Hut hat, aber es einfach so geregelt ist, und man sich dran halten soll/muss. Ob es einem nun passt oder nicht.

Aber in den hier vorliegenden Sachen (Also Aalangeln ohne richtigen Fischereiausweis) ist es doch recht einfach zu betrachten.

Man kann und muss einem Raubfisch das ja nicht antun, wenn man sich an die für sein Vorhaben gesetzten Regelungen hält (in diesem Fall "nur Friedfisch angeln). Dann gibt es entsprechend weniger Raubfische die mit Verletzungen zurückgesetzt werden müssen. Und, naja wie oben schon erwähnt, sein Gerätezeug nach besten Möglichkeiten so ausrichten das man einen "versehentlichen Raubfisch" fast ausschließen kann. Nicht immer möglich, das wissen wir alle, aber doch in einem gewissen maße machbar.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Jo der nette Herr den ich dort am Rohr hatte, sagte selbst das es mit Tierschutz nichts mehr am Hut hat, aber es einfach so geregelt ist, und man sich dran halten soll/muss. Ob es einem nun passt oder nicht.
> 
> Aber in den hier vorliegenden Sachen (Also Aalangeln ohne richtigen Fischereiausweis) ist es doch recht einfach zu betrachten.
> 
> Man kann und muss einem Raubfisch das ja nicht antun, wenn man sich an die für sein Vorhaben gesetzten Regelungen hält (in diesem Fall "nur Friedfisch angeln). Dann gibt es entsprechend weniger Raubfische die mit Verletzungen zurückgesetzt werden müssen. Und, naja wie oben schon erwähnt, sein Gerätezeug nach besten Möglichkeiten so ausrichten das man einen "versehentlichen Raubfisch" fast ausschließen kann. Nicht immer möglich, das wissen wir alle, aber doch in einem gewissen maße machbar.


Oh das hört sich ja an.


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Jo schlimm wenn einer sowat schon sagen muss. Aber dat Problem glaub ick liegt ja genau bei solch Leuten wie dem TE. Einfach ne Gesetzeslücke ausnutzen zu wollen. Wie soll man da als Land Gegenwirken? Nun ja die Sachsen Anhalter machen es dann halt so, Raubfische wieder rein, und fertig is für die der Salat. Wat man ja in einem gewissen Blickwinkel ja schon fast verstehen kann... 

Wenn ick da wat zu sagen hätte, dürften die nich mal nen Wurm als Köder nehmen, damit hätte man ne große Palette von RaubfischNEBENBEIfängen schonmal nach hinten gestellt. 

Bleibt immer noch dat Problem das nen Räuber och mal ne Made grabschen kann. Und schon geht dat geeier wieder von vorne los. 

Endlos


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Oh das hört sich ja an.





EYYYYYYYYYYYYYY #q ... Jetzt raff ick dat erst, Du willst mir den Ferkellui uff´n Hals hetzen ... :c

Dat wäre aber voll aus´m Zusammenhang gerissen, und würde bei der Wertung eh keiner raffen, also


----------



## flasha (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



firemirl schrieb:


> Haste was zu melden???
> Sinnvoller Beitrag???
> Nein???
> 
> Ok, danke für den Spam.



Tut mir leid Herr Wachtmeister! Warum so angefressen?


Verstehe nur nicht warum man jemanden so angehen muss. Reicht ja ihn darauf aufmerksam zu machen das es eventuell nicht erlaubt ist. Was er im Endeffekt macht ist doch sein Ding und er muss mit eventuellen Konsequenzen leben oder auch nicht.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> EYYYYYYYYYYYYYY #q ... Jetzt raff ick dat erst, Du willst mir den Ferkellui uff´n Hals hetzen ... :c
> 
> Dat wäre aber voll aus´m Zusammenhang gerissen, und würde bei der Wertung eh keiner raffen, also


Erwischt,hast du ja nochmal glück gehabt.


----------



## Somkejumper (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



firemirl schrieb:


> Dazu fehlt Ihm aber allem Anschein nach die Einsicht.
> 
> Alles was vom TE jetzt noch kam war ja ........nothing.
> 
> ...




Oder wie ich sage: Vor Inbetriebnahme des Mundwerks, Gehirn einschalten.


----------



## -Kevin- (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Ich dachte in Sachsen darf man mit Jugendfischereischein mittlerweile auch auf Raubfisch angeln. Aber seit wann bekommt man mit 17 noch nen Jugendfischereischein?


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Meines Wissen (auch nur vorhin aus dem Telefonat) gilt der Jugendfischereischein in Sachsen Anhalt von 8-18 Jahren. Der TE hätte aber auch schon seinen richtigen Schein haben können. Hat wohl keine Zeit dafür gehabt, musste ja Aale angeln gehen.....


----------



## -Kevin- (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.de/landwirtschaft/3110.htm

Hier steht aber nix von nur Friedfischangeln.


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

@ Kevin , Da steht "SACHSEN.DE" ... nich "Sachsen Anhalt.de" ... Sowat is Ländersache


----------



## -Kevin- (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege ist der TE aber aus Sachsen.


----------



## HerrHamster (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



-Kevin- schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege ist der TE aber  aus Sachsen.



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


Will keiner mehr was sagen?


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Will keiner mehr was sagen?




Doch ich. Dat macht die Sache ja noch VIEL SCHLIMMER als zuerst angenommen. Der Themenstarter ist "17 Jahre" alt. 

Laut dem Link von Kevin darf der Themenstarter den Jugendfischereischein gar nicht mehr nutzen. Er ist also gerade VOLL SCHEINLOS unterwegs.

ZITAT:

*Ab 14. bzw. 16. Lebensjahr *
 Ab dem 14. Lebensjahr kann ein Jugendlicher an der staatlichen  Fischereiprüfung als Sachkundenachweis teilnehmen und nach bestandener  Prüfung einen Fischereischein erhalten. Unter der weiteren Voraussetzung  eines gültigen Erlaubnisscheines oder einer sonstigen  Nutzungsberechtigung für das jeweilige Angelgewässer kann er damit  alleine ohne Aufsicht eines Erwachsenen angeln.
Ab dem vollendeten 16. Lebensjahr besteht Fischereischeinpflicht, so  dass ein Jugendlicher auch unter Aufsicht eines erwachsenen Anglers  nur  noch angeln kann, wenn er selbst die Fischereiprüfung als  Sachkundenachweis bestanden und einen Fischereischein erworben hat.  Deshalb sollte rechtzeitig an die Teilnahme an einem  Vorbereitungslehrgang mit anschließender Fischereiprüfung gedacht  werden. Auskunft dazu erteilen die Anglerverbände.
ZITAT ENDE. 
Quelle: KLICKKLACK


:m

Er kommt aber trotzdem aus Sachsen-Anhalt !


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Thalheim-Bitterfeld-sachsen anhalt, der meinung bin ich auch


----------



## firemirl (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Genau! Sachsen Anhalt

Hatte mir ja mal den Spaß gemacht den Knaben zu checken.

Hier nochmal die Bestimmungen:

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc..._LWEBA&usg=AFQjCNEikfZm_yDwY4vN9QiNuTJAVyq1ZQ


----------



## HaKKeossi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

*ALSO*

1. Ich komme aus Thalheim bei Bitterfeld (S-A)

2. @ "*ToxicToolz*": Ich wollt ja nur wissen wie man gut auf Aal angeln kann |rolleyes Wieso du mich so bösartig anfährst verstehe ich garnicht |bigeyes Hab dir ja schließlich nix getan  *Der Ton macht die Musik #6*

Du hättest es auch ja im ganz normalen & vernünftigen Ton sagen können #h

Ich habe meinen Jugendfischereischein schon seit ich 12 Jahre alt bin 

Ich hatte jetzt nur eine 2 jährige Angelpause gemacht und einiges verlernt #c *SORRY*

Und ich darf mit 17 Jahre noch mit dem Jugendfischereischein angeln  Da habe ich mich schon informiert #6

3. Ich danke trotzdem ALLEN die sich hier einen Kopf gemacht haben und mir weitergeholfen haben & muss ich auch an dich "*ToxicToolz*" ein großen *DANKESCHÖN *aussprechen, da du ja sogar ein Telefonat für dieses Thema geführt hast #6


​


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Ich habe nicht vorgehabt Dich bösartig anzugreifen, sollte das so rüber gekommen sein, dann Sorry.

Fakt ist aber das Du die Aalfragen nicht ohne Grund gestellt hast, und als Angler-Flo Dir geantwortet hat, kam von Dir:



HaKKeossi schrieb:


> Ich dank dir recht herzlich #6
> 
> Werde nachher gleich losstarten #h




Das lässt in meinen Augen nur einen Schluß zu. Du wolltest, oder bist zum Aalangeln los, ohne die dafür erforderlichen Vorraussetzungen. Und ich nehme mal an das ich nicht der einzige gewesen bin der das so gesehen hat.

Und Ja, Du darfst mit Deinem Schein Friedfischen gehen. Ich wollte nur zu dem Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt vertausch etwas sagen. Die Sache in Sachsen hätte dann noch schlimmere Folgen gehabt. War mir schon klar das Du aus S-A kommst.
Kleiner Tip noch, der Link von Firemirl hilft Dir Geld zu sparen. Wenn Du den Fischereischein noch vor Deinem 18 Lebensjahr machst, kost Dich dat nur 28€ statt später 56€. Dat wäre doch ne überlegung wert, und Du kannst beruhigt Aale angeln gehen. #6


----------



## firemirl (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Na da ist er ja der Kevin.........

Finde ich erstmal gut, dass Du dich hier nochmal äußerst.

Aber jetzt versuche doch mal bitte den Sachverhalt aus der Sicht eines hier lesenden zu betrachten.

1. Du möchtest wissen wie man auf Aal angelt.

2. Bekommst nen Tipp....

3. Schreibst dann, dass Du gleich los willst

Und nun? Was soll man dann wohl denken?

Es will Dir hier niemand etwas böses. Es war auch von Toxic nur ein dezenter Hinweis in Sachen Zubehör.
Ich gehe davon aus, das Du dieses Hobby auch in Zukunft betreiben willst, was schwierig wird mit ner Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei.
Außerdem hast Du den *riesigen Vorteil* einen Schein auf Lebenszeit zu bekommen. Purer Luxus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HaKKeossi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Habe ja immer 'nen Kollegen mit, der den Fischereischein hat #6

Der einzige Raubfisch der mich wirklich interessiert ist wirklich nur der Aal 

Sonst sind mir Friedfische lieber |rolleyes Deswegen habe ich ja auch gefragt wie man den Aal mit "Friedfisch-Methoden" fangen kann 

Aber nun ist ja alles geregelt #6


----------



## firemirl (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Jo, und in Vorbereitung auf die Zeit ab der Du selbst die Schlangen jagen darfst, kannst Du dir ja mal diesen Threat antun http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176426

oder suchst mal hier im Board.

Trotzdem kleiner Tipp am Rande........

Du solltest wirklich mal über den Umgang mit Deinen pers. Daten nachdenken|rolleyes


----------



## Angler-Flo (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



HaKKeossi schrieb:


> |rolleyes
> 
> Ich kann nur nochmal ein dickes THX @ *"Angeler-Flo*" aussprechen
> 
> Ich bitte um mehr solcher *sinnvollen* Post's #6



Nichts zu danken - gerne wieder. Im Board sind wir doch wie eine große Familie die sich gegenseitig hilft und unterstützt


----------



## Krake13 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Ich find auch dass das völliger schwachsinn ist...stör darf er angeln, Barsch oder Aal nicht oder was?!?!...und ich versteh nicht das man sich da so künstlich aufregen muss...soll er im anderen Bundesland angeln.


----------



## saluki (26. April 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

Ich habe mal eine Verständnisfrage zu sogenannten Aalposen. 
Aal  im Stehgewässer angel ich lieber mit der Pose, da ich im dunkeln nicht so recht mit der Hardware und der Bissanzeige zurecht komme. 

Was genau bewirkt nun eine Aalpose, was eine normale Knicklichtpose nicht schafft? 

Dann nochmal zur Methode: Ich lote meine Wunschstelle erst aus und wenn die Pose liegt verschiebe ich den Stopper runde 10 cm und habe den Köder ja nun über dem Grund. Wie sieht es nun mit dem Widerstand aus, der dem Fisch beim Biss und abziehen der Schnurr entgegenwirkt. Bei einer Grundmontage, mit event. Freilaufrolle, is ja der Sinn, dass der Fisch ohne jeglichen Widerstand Schnurr abziehen kann. Bei einer Posenmontage im klassischen Sinne ( http://www.angeln-alex.de/Aalpose.jpg ) zieht der Fisch ja eigentlich gegen die Pose, was ja auch wenn es z.b. auch nur 4 Gramm sind immerhin ein Widerstand ist. Ist das wegen des geringen Gewichts egalisiert? Oder verwendet ihr andere Posenmontagen?


----------



## vermesser (27. April 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



saluki schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Verständnisfrage zu sogenannten Aalposen.
> Aal  im Stehgewässer angel ich lieber mit der Pose, da ich im dunkeln nicht so recht mit der Hardware und der Bissanzeige zurecht komme.
> 
> Was genau bewirkt nun eine Aalpose, was eine normale Knicklichtpose nicht schafft?



Nüscht bewirkt die anderes, es steht halt nur Aal drauf. Jede Knicklichtpose, die angepasst an Gewässertiefe und Wurfweite ist, funktioniert dazu. Oder auch gerne in Stillwasser Waggler mit aufgestecktem Knicklicht. Schön sensibel. 

Was genau ist denn eine "Aalpose"? Ist das die Pose zur "Aalrute" die letzlich nur ne mittellange, mittelharte Grundrute ist  !



saluki schrieb:


> Dann nochmal zur Methode: Ich lote meine Wunschstelle erst aus und wenn die Pose liegt verschiebe ich den Stopper runde 10 cm und habe den Köder ja nun über dem Grund. Wie sieht es nun mit dem Widerstand aus, der dem Fisch beim Biss und abziehen der Schnurr entgegenwirkt. Bei einer Grundmontage, mit event. Freilaufrolle, is ja der Sinn, dass der Fisch ohne jeglichen Widerstand Schnurr abziehen kann. Bei einer Posenmontage im klassischen Sinne ( http://www.angeln-alex.de/Aalpose.jpg ) zieht der Fisch ja eigentlich gegen die Pose, was ja auch wenn es z.b. auch nur 4 Gramm sind immerhin ein Widerstand ist. Ist das wegen des geringen Gewichts egalisiert? Oder verwendet ihr andere Posenmontagen?



Wieso soll der Köder über Grund? Macht nur in Sonderfällen Sinn, normalerweise muss der auf den Grund. 

Ich mache das so, daß ich ohne Vorfach lote und das Lotblei in den Wirbel einhäng. Dann lote ich genau aus. Anschließend häng ich das ca. 30 cm lange Vorfach wieder ein und schieb die Pose 10 cm runter. So liegen ungefähr 20 cm des Vorfachs auf dem Grund auf.

Wenn die Pose ordentlich ausgebleit ist, so daß wirklich nur noch das Knicklicht rausguckt, stört das den Aal nicht. Ich verwende 15 Gramm Knicklichtposen und bleie die so genau aus, daß Sie nichtmal mehr den Tauwurm tragen. Das hat den angenehmen Nebeneffekt,daß man zufällig schnell mal Kanten oder ähnliches findet. Sobald der Wurm nämlich frei hängt, sinkt die Pose  ! Dann kann man dieses Loch genauer beangeln...hat schon öfter mal ne Schlangengrube gebracht.


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

beisen eig Aale bzw irgendwelche fische bei Hochwasser


----------



## Besorger (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

ganz einfache möglichkeit!solange warten bis man berächtigt is auf aal zu angeln ansonsten geht an nich angeln!!machste erst dein lappen und schule oder so und dann angelschein was die persönlich wichtigeris !aber du fährs ja moppet nur weil du nen roller führerschein hast!!!!


----------



## Besorger (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

ich hab mein schein z.b 3sonntage gemacht  da hat man keine fahrstd


----------



## Besorger (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

der wenn man gesetzlich nich angeln darf es sein lassen soll!


----------



## Balaton1980 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*



Besorger schrieb:


> der wenn man gesetzlich nich angeln darf es sein lassen soll!



krass |bigeyes

liest du dir den mist eigentlich nie durch bevor du ihn postest |kopfkrat


----------



## Besorger (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

noch 1x    wenn man nicht angeln darf sollte man es sein lassen was versteht man an diesem satz nicht?


----------



## Schwarzachangler (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

In welchem Bundesland gilt die Regel, dass Jungangler (Jugendfischereischein) *nur* auf Friedfisch angeln dürfen? Bei uns in Franken (eigentlich Bayern; aber Franken möchten nicht zu Bayern hinzugezählt werden) muss ein Jungfischer lediglich von einem erwachsenen Inhaber des Fischereischeines für Volljährige begleitet werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Schwarzachangler


----------



## Besorger (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tipp's zum Aal-Angeln*

nö sieht man doch das es das bei mir nich gibbt! darum versteht man wohl den inhalt nich ?????


----------

